# pH controller



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi! 

I'm going to buy a pH controller, I'm pretty sure of that I'm going to buy it from www.aquaristic.net in 1-2weeks.

I allready have everything to be able to use an ordinary CO2 set, with pressured CO2, reaktor, and so on. Now I only need a pH controller.

I think I'll buy this (Papillion 3000 Ph-mess- u. Regelgerät): http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristi...ter/papillion_3000_ph_mess_u_regelgeraet.html

Is this a good choice?
Do I need something more to make it able to use it (exept whats in what I now buy)?
Is this quality? Anyone who have tried this pH controller?

I've also been thinking of this one (IKS aquastar alpha ph mess- und regelsystem): http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristi...che_geraete/regelgeraete_computer/285030.html

What do you think about it? Anyone tested it? Quality? Everything is included here? What else do I need to complement with then?


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

Look both a bit pricey, but also somewhat more accurate than the Milwaukee system that I use.

For the first system, you will need a solenoid (Magnetventil) for your CO2 line, if you don't have that yet. The text for the second system isn't clear on what is actually included in the set and what isn't.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

ok.

I have a solenoid, hope its the same outlet as home.


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

Swedish and German outlets are the same .


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, but does both of these pH controllers work good in our output, germanies?


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

It's a German website of a German company that sells these gadgets, so I guess they would have to mention if the electronics they sell didn't match European standards.

And don't worry. I've used lots of electric equipment I bought in Germany in Sweden, or electric equipment I bought in Sweden in Germany. They use identical systems, at least on the consumer end.

Edit: You probably noticed that the information for the products you linked is also available in English?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you!

Yes, but in english they don't use to be as detailled. I'll check anyway!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

But in the Papillion pH controller, it everything is included (just check with you first)?
In the IKS I understand it as if an outlet, pH controller is included at least, isn't it?

Is "Schaltsteckdose" = electrode? if it is, I belive its also included =) or?

i can buy Calibration liquids here in Sweden easy, that's no problem at all.


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

The English text matches the German one in both cases:

_*"Papillion 3000 Ph- measure and regulation unit*

Set-content: pH-mesuring and regulation unit with switching power outlet, pH-Elektrode, calibration solution pH4 + pH7, technical data: 4-digit LED-display, measuring- / regulation range von pH 4-9, accuracy pH 0,02, temperature compensation: yes switching hysteresis: pH 0,05"
_
Here you can see that "Schaltsteckdose" is translated with "switching power outlet" . The set looks like everything you need, if you have a solenoid and CO2 system.

Okay, on to the next one:

_*"iks aquastar alpha ph Measurement and Regulation system
*The right system for whenever you want to continuously measure and/or regulate the pH value. In contrast to the hand-held instrument, a power station 'item no.1050, power supply and switch socket' is included with this system.

Technical data Dimensions:14 x 8 x 2.7 cm Display: 4-digit LCD Power supply: 9V- Measuring-/control range: pH 3-13 Resolution: pH 0.01 Operating temperature: 0-50°C Temperature compensation: Manual Switch hysteresis: freely adjustable (but >=pH 0.05) PC interface: Yes Calibration: Semi-automatic Data memory: for 470 readings Switch output: 1500W at 230 V~ (only in conjunction with the power station) Sensor: Low-maintenance, laboratory-quality electrodes."_

As I already said further up, here I'm not sure whether a pH electrode is included or not. I guess the answer is yes, but if I were you, I'd just click on the "Questions about this product" link and ask them .


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you very much Ulan! I feel so stupid


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

Leonard said:


> Thank you very much Ulan! I feel so stupid


Don't worry. Took me a while to see that little Union Jack, too .


----------

